# Seiko And Citizen Divers Watches...



## knuteols

I have been looking at a couple of divers watches lately, and came across two watches that I liked. Now, I know this might be a matter of taste, but what are the differences between a Citizen NH8050 and a SEIKO SKX007? As far as I can see they are both WR200, ss, etc. and both run on an automatic movement. It's just that the Citizen is half the price of the Seiko







Is it because the Seiko is more popular, or a better watch? If you have any experience with any of these watches, I'd appreciate your views as I'm getting one of them


----------



## bry1975

Hi Knute,

The Seiko is alot heavier and built like a tank. The Citizen is still well built but not quite as much.

The Seiko can't be wound by hand the Citizen can. It's really down to you, BUT the Citizen won't sell as well as the Seiko, that's probably why it's cheaper.

Regs

Bry



knuteols said:


> I have been looking at a couple of divers watches lately, and came across two watches that I liked. Now, I know this might be a matter of taste, but what are the differences between a Citizen NH8050 and a SEIKO SKX007? As far as I can see they are both WR200, ss, etc. and both run on an automatic movement. It's just that the Citizen is half the price of the Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it because the Seiko is more popular, or a better watch? If you have any experience with any of these watches, I'd appreciate your views as I'm getting one of them


----------



## knuteols

Thanks Bry - I'll take this into consideration when choosing one of them


----------



## Garry

I've owned both Seiko and Citizen divers over the years and both have had harsh treatment. I can only go by experience, but I've found the Citizens to be more robust and generally more accurate than the Seiko's.

Both the Citizen's Miyota 8215 movement and the Seiko's 7s26 are very good, but I've had a couple of the Seiko's fail through the rotor siezing. I've never had a fault with the Miyota's in the Citizens....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I have both









* Citizen Dolphin Divers, NH8050-01LT, cal.8200 21 Jewels*










*Seiko SKX007, Cal. 7S26, 21 Jewels, Made in March 2002*










While I really like the 007 I prefer the NH8050 which IMHO is a much better looking watch









As for long term reliability, I can`t comment on the Seiko but when I bought this watch from a `junk`shop in the early `90`s it had obviously already had a hard life, with many dents in the case and scratches on the crystal, I wore it almost constantly 24/7 for the next ten years including while working on cars, motorcycles and doing DIY









It hasn`t been serviced in that time and although it is battle scared also I gather the dial feet are broken but it keeps going although it does lose a few minutes a day, I do intend to send it off for some TLC sometime









*Citizen 150m Diver c1970`s, Citizen `8200` Series 21 Jewels*

[attachmentid=6339]


----------



## knuteols

Thanks, although it does not make the decision any easier...







Would it be correct to say that the Citizen is a tad smaller? The reason I'm asking is that I have looked at a SKX013, the mid-size Seiko - my wrists are kinda small ( toothpicks







) so I can't wear anything much larger than about 40-mm. I think the Citizen is a great looker though. Wonder if Roy have bracelets that would fit a Citizen like that? Hm... decisions, decisions... Thanks again for your views on these - highly appreciated


----------



## pauluspaolo

I'm not sure there's any appreciable difference between the two to be honest - I suppose the Citizen's movement is more convenient to use because it can be manually wound, but the rotor only winds when it's rotating in one direction (there's usually an arrow on the rotor of the Citizen indicating this direction), whilst the Seiko winds whichever way the rotor is turning. In my experience Seiko automatics that are in good health usually start after just a couple of shakes so I think the Citizens advantage is cancelled out. I read somewhere that the Miyota movement is reckoned to be more accurate straight out of the box & that the Seiko movement takes a couple of months or so to run in & then the accuracy improves - but if accuracy's your thing why are you thinking about an automatic? Quartz is the only way to go as regards accuracy!! If size is your thing then the Seiko 007 is bigger than the Citizen - though Citizen do make the HUGE 300m eco-zilla (quartz) & 1000m automatic divers watches which dwarf the Seiko, they dwarf most things actually







!

For what it's worth I don't have a Seiko skx007 (in fact I don't think I've any 7s26 powered Seiko's







) because I much prefer the vintage Seiko divers (especially the 150m 6309's - both slim & fat varieties), they just seem to be a cut above the skx007 range to me - I've really no idea if they are though







You could probably pick up a decent 6309 for a similar amount of money to either of the newer watches. I didn't pay much for my 6309-7290 (slim case style - very similar in looks to the 007) & it's been a belting watch. If you want to dive with the watch then I'd buy either of the newer watches, unless you know the vintage watch has had, at the very least, a complete gasket change.

I have a Citizen 150m diver, just like Mach's battered one above, & to the best of my knowledge it's never been serviced (certainly not in the 4 or 5 years that I've owned it) & it still keeps good time. However I can say exactly the same thing about my customised 6309 (which actually uses a 6306 hacking movement) which is surely the sign of a well made watch.

In my opinion both manufacturers offer a good qualiy watch for not a huge amount of money go for whichever one you like the look of best - I doubt that you'll be disappointed. I'd probably plump for the Seiko skx007 initially & then start saving for a Citizen 200m (I like the crown at 8 model in stainless steel)!!!

Let us know what you decide


----------



## knuteols

pauluspaolo said:


> I'm not sure there's any appreciable difference between the two to be honest - I suppose the Citizen's movement is more convenient to use because it can be manually wound, but the rotor only winds when it's rotating in one direction (there's usually an arrow on the rotor of the Citizen indicating this direction), whilst the Seiko winds whichever way the rotor is turning. In my experience Seiko automatics that are in good health usually start after just a couple of shakes so I think the Citizens advantage is cancelled out. I read somewhere that the Miyota movement is reckoned to be more accurate straight out of the box & that the Seiko movement takes a couple of months or so to run in & then the accuracy improves - but if accuracy's your thing why are you thinking about an automatic? Quartz is the only way to go as regards accuracy!! If size is your thing then the Seiko 007 is bigger than the Citizen - though Citizen do make the HUGE 300m eco-zilla (quartz) & 1000m automatic divers watches which dwarf the Seiko, they dwarf most things actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> For what it's worth I don't have a Seiko skx007 (in fact I don't think I've any 7s26 powered Seiko's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) because I much prefer the vintage Seiko divers (especially the 150m 6309's - both slim & fat varieties), they just seem to be a cut above the skx007 range to me - I've really no idea if they are though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could probably pick up a decent 6309 for a similar amount of money to either of the newer watches. I didn't pay much for my 6309-7290 (slim case style - very similar in looks to the 007) & it's been a belting watch. If you want to dive with the watch then I'd buy either of the newer watches, unless you know the vintage watch has had, at the very least, a complete gasket change.
> 
> I have a Citizen 150m diver, just like Mach's battered one above, & to the best of my knowledge it's never been serviced (certainly not in the 4 or 5 years that I've owned it) & it still keeps good time. However I can say exactly the same thing about my customised 6309 (which actually uses a 6306 hacking movement) which is surely the sign of a well made watch.
> 
> In my opinion both manufacturers offer a good qualiy watch for not a huge amount of money go for whichever one you like the look of best - I doubt that you'll be disappointed. I'd probably plump for the Seiko skx007 initially & then start saving for a Citizen 200m (I like the crown at 8 model in stainless steel)!!!
> 
> Let us know what you decide


Thanks! Good to know about those vintage ones as well







As for a Quartz: nope, not my thing really. I prefer a mech. movement and I have found that they are more than accurate enough for me







I'll let you know what I decide to get


----------



## makky

I find the SKX007 a bit boring compared to it's predecessors. The quality is excellent, the design just lacks character. It doesn't "jump" out and say "Look at me!". It's OK in an everyday, basic watch kinda way. Perhaps this is its greatest strength. The watch "disappears" and simply does its job. It is a good start if you fancy collecting Seiko divers, as it's the latest in a long line of classic watches. I'd suggest a cushion shape 6309. The shape of the case is exquisite.

How about...... a Monster?







The design is so radical that it draws your eye. It's the only diver that I tend to fiddle with while I'm wearing it.










I like to grab the bezel and give it a little twist every so often


----------



## quoll

I have this Citizen 2oom diver - the NY2300 (it comes in other colours if you don't like white!). It has the same Miyota 8200 movement and has the hand-winding advantage over the Seikos. It would be best compared to the Seiko SKX013 in terms of size though (about 38 mm across the bezel). It does the job, is robust and reliable and I frequently swim with it.

I don't have a Seiko diver so can't comment on those, but I do have a 5 with the 7S26 movement. I'd say the Citizen is slightly more accurate, but not by much.


----------



## knuteols

quoll said:


> I have this Citizen 2oom diver - the NY2300 (it comes in other colours if you don't like white!). It has the same Miyota 8200 movement and has the hand-winding advantage over the Seikos. It would be best compared to the Seiko SKX013 in terms of size though (about 38 mm across the bezel). It does the job, is robust and reliable and I frequently swim with it.
> 
> I don't have a Seiko diver so can't comment on those, but I do have a 5 with the 7S26 movement. I'd say the Citizen is slightly more accurate, but not by much.


Thanks for that information! Don't tell anyone







, but I have a bid on a Citizen just like the one you have pictured, only with a dark dial. I like the bezel on that one! Thanks for those measurements of the bezel - helps me determine the size of the watch. What type of bracelet do you have on yours?


----------



## quoll

They do a nice blue dial/blue& red bezel version too. Model NY2300-09L The black dial/pepsi bezel is model -09G.

The bracelet is a 20mm brushed 'watchadoo lumpy'.


----------



## knuteols

quoll said:


> They do a nice blue dial/blue& red bezel version too. Model NY2300-09L The black dial/pepsi bezel is model -09G.
> 
> The bracelet is a 20mm brushed 'watchadoo lumpy'.


Yepp - it's the 09G. I have also looked at Roy's Citizens - although not automatic, I like the Eco-Drive 300M he has. About the same size as the 09G? It says 43-mm. including the crown. I hate to be a pain, but are you able to measure yours, including the crown? Just if you have the time - there's no rush







Thanks!


----------



## quoll

43 mm to the tip of the crown. Whilst I'm at it, 20 mm lugs, 43 mm lug-to-lug and 12 mm thick. Oh and the dial is about 29 mm dia.

Have you looked at the 09L? It's a bit nice - and available from the same seller I suspect you are looking at already.

BTW the rubber straps on these are nothing to write home about. You will probably want to replace it. I did.


----------



## knuteols

quoll said:


> 43 mm to the tip of the crown. Whilst I'm at it, 20 mm lugs, 43 mm lug-to-lug and 12 mm thick. Oh and the dial is about 29 mm dia.
> 
> Have you looked at the 09L? It's a bit nice - and available from the same seller I suspect you are looking at already.
> 
> BTW the rubber straps on these are nothing to write home about. You will probably want to replace it. I did.


THANK YOU! Really appreciate it. Now I know the exact dimensions. Very often sellers ( not you Roy - all your watches have all the information anyone could possibly ask for before buying







) don't give exact details about the dimensions of the watch. This way I know what to look for. Seems that the Eco-Drive 300M that Roy has is the same size as the 09G's and L's. So that one is getting really tempting...

You are right about the seller ( although there are 2-3 of them, but with more or less the same watches, prices, etc. ).

Thanks again for taking the time to measure that Citizen for me


----------

